# What on earth?



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

I have this stuff growing all over my anarchis...does anyone know what it is? I noticed a little of it, and now it's all over a few plants. If you dry it out it feels like horse-hair. Could it be some sort of seaweed? Algae? It's dark green, almost black, but very fine and fiber-like.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

Maybe thread algae? I have some on my rotala and javamoss that looks like that. except its a real light green color.


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

It could be. it's weird stuff.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Looks like hair algae. There is a sticky on how to get rid of it.


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

Great! Thank you


----------

